# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Η απώλεια του ναυαγοσωστικού MIMHΣ

## sidnik77

Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό άρθρο του Άρη Μπιλάλη

http://www.wreckhistory.com/mimis/

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το ανέφερα εδώ, να ανεβάσω και δυο φωτογραφίες της Θεσσαλονίκης όπου φαίνεται και το ΜΙΜΗΣ 

mimis thesniki.jpg
mimis salonica.jpg

----------

